# Bottle show at Ancaster nostalgia show.



## Brewster113 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tomorrow the 12th of October a bottle show and sale will be held at the Ancaster Fair Grounds. It is being held in conjunction with the Ancaster Nostalgia Show. It opens at 10:00 am. There will be as many as 25 tables showing  and selling bottles, stoneware, and redware. Please if you are in the area drop by and help support this endeavour.
Bruce


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 11, 2019)

It's a shame I'm not closer, I'd go if I could.


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 13, 2019)

It was a great little show and will likely be held again. Where are you from. I will post newest additions to (as my wife likes to call it) the hoard.
Bruce


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 13, 2019)

Brewster113 said:


> It was a great little show and will likely be held again. Where are you from.


I will post new additions later.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm up in Montreal these days, definitely a bit far from Hamilton.  Our bottle show is coming up in a couple weeks and I'll try to make it to that one.  And yes please post pictures of what you've got, I'm always interested to see what's out there!


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you get much Ontario stuff there, it is amazing how far stuff traveled. I tried posting some pictures with much difficulty as the pictures would appear sideways. I will post them anyway.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah I find some Ontario stuff here, I got a fantastic Cummer & Son pictorial split a few years back.  Never seen another one since.  Montreal in general isn't great for finding bottles though, the antique stores don't usually carry them and the bottle sale has absurdly high prices compared to the Ottawa one.  Not many digging opportunities either, all the old municipal dumps have been built over.  That could change once some waterfront areas are developed though, we could see a repeat of what happened in Toronto with their waterfront.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2019)

never made it to this show , wasn't aware the former Cambridge show had moved to ancaster , saw it advertised in the antiques newspaper the other day but already over by then


----------

